
Show HN: Cx Framework – let's build a gorgeous admin or dashboard application - mstijak
http://cx.codaxy.com
======
mstijak
Cx is a modern UI framework based on ES6, Babel, React and webpack featuring
widgets, charts, router, customizable appearance, powerful data-binding
options, view controllers, inner and outer layouts, selection models, culture
dependent data formatting and much more.

Don't miss out on our documentation, starter kit and fiddle.

We're looking for feedback and early adopters. Please say what you like or
what you don't like about Cx.

